# Rear wheel drive



## Guest (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi I have a B13 sentra and, i was wondering if anyone with a B13 sentra has ever tried to convert it to rear wheel drive. I love the sentra but I hate Front wheel drive. Any info or advise would be a great help.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

that would cost a hell of a lot of money. I'm not even sure that can be done. You'd probably have to find a RWD drivetrain to fit the sentra. there would be a lot of customization to do to get it to RWD.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You're looking at $20,000+ to get it to work right, and you'll still have a poorly-balanced car. If you want FR, buy a 240 or a 3Z - you'll never get a Sentra to be FR.


----------



## tomd (Oct 18, 2002)

Any of you guys see that article in SCC or something like that where they put a RWD V8 conversion in a Ford Focus? That was crazy.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

You could try swapping in the 4WD system from a b12 then removing the front part of the drivetrain, and locking the center diff. It will be a big bitch and not worth the trouble, but if you want to go for it.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

A kid here in town did this to his 200SX SE-R awhile back. Never saw it to confirm it to all the naysayers over at the SR20DEforum, but the guy who told me about it is no BS'er. The shop that did it used a 240sx rear end on it. I think it ended up costing $15K to $20K. Now, if you had a cheap donor to pull the rear end off of, the knowhow, the equipment and last but certainly not least the time to do it, you could do it for a lot less than $20K. You could probably do it for less than $5K. People have also talked about doing an AWD B13. Although the parts are available and it is feasible, the cost of those parts that would be taken from a GTI-R , you'd might as well just import a whole GTI-R. At least that's the typical response. I think they miss the point. The point isn't that we want RWD or AWD, we want an AWD or RWD B13. So buying a 240sx or a GTI-R is not the answer. You'd certainly get a lot more out of working on such a project than buying a 240SX or a GTI-R. I think there is a guy around here or at the SR20DEforum that is working on an AWD B13. I'm glad he's doing it though. In the end it'll be one of a kind and despite there will still be naysayers, he'll have something that copping out wouldn't have gotten him. The experience and the culmination of that experience, an AWD B13. There is, however, a lot to be said for taking a very rational approach to this. If your sole reason for wanting to embark on such a project is to merely have RWD, not so much an RWD B13, then you should get something else in RWD.


----------



## drifterdevin (May 25, 2008)

*I thinking about going awd with my b13*

i will not use the gtir drivetrain, I will be using a 1986 nissan multi in canada or Prairie in the usa, 5 speed and awd, the motor is a CA20de, I will add the T later;-) and all the parts are avalible to fix them in north america too.


----------

